# I'm looking to be a deckhand..



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

My names Jordan Vincent, I live around the Port Arthur/Sabine area and would love to do some deckhanding this summer to earn some extra money and learn some new things about fishing. I'm 17 and have grown up fishing all my life. If anyone knows anyone looking for a deck hand or any job of that sort, please let me know. 409-543-9718

Thank You, Jordan Vincent


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

When you make it down to galveston I will have a spot for you.


----------



## JordanVincent10 (Jan 27, 2012)

Wont you be in Freeport though?


----------



## BNETT (Feb 22, 2010)

Yes but we go out of bastdrop and west bay.


----------

